# My Misc. Videos



## R988 (Nov 22, 2005)

I suppose I should contribute some of my videos to this excellent collection you have here.

Apologies if any have been shown before, but I haven't had time to view all the videos on the site.


----------



## R988 (Nov 22, 2005)

Some more

I also should mention www.flightlevel350.com
for some good aviation videos, mostly airliners but there are some military and warbird videos if you look.

It's a bit like airliners.net but with videos instead of photos.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome!

I used to submit stuff to FL350 but they got too picky. Still go there a lot coz there's some amazing stuff on there.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Some nice videos there R998. I liked the 109/Spitfire Dogfight one.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 23, 2005)

The dogfight is very familiar. I am sure we went on the simulator at Duxford the second time and they were showing this... utterly amazing, the morning one was terrifying... some lurching and bucking around in a spaceship. Argh. I reckon the dogfight one was filmed from a T33.
And the one with the F16s vs Kfirs (?) has a Zimmer s/t - is it Gladiator methinks, very appropriate. One of the few times music is acceptable as I prefer the 'natural' noise of the engines etc.


----------



## R988 (Nov 24, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> The dogfight is very familiar. I am sure we went on the simulator at Duxford the second time and they were showing this... utterly amazing, the morning one was terrifying... some lurching and bucking around in a spaceship. Argh. I reckon the dogfight one was filmed from a T33.
> And the one with the F16s vs Kfirs (?) has a Zimmer s/t - is it Gladiator methinks, very appropriate. One of the few times music is acceptable as I prefer the 'natural' noise of the engines etc.



The F-16 vs Kfirs one is just some stock footage with no sound I found somewhere on the web, looked like left over footage from a movie or something so I quickly pieced that together. If I had more time I would like to put some more sounds in it and make it a bit better.

The music is from the Gladiator soundtrack, 'The Battle'. Took me a while to find something that fitted and was long enough.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 25, 2005)

Interesting. What software did you use?


----------



## IKAROS (Dec 8, 2006)

R988 said:


> I suppose I should contribute some of my videos to this excellent collection you have here.
> 
> Apologies if any have been shown before, but I haven't had time to view all the videos on the site.



Hello mate,nice videos,
can you tell me where to find similar dogfight videos of WWII??
thanks....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

Loved the F-111 clips. What a great airplane from the TFX competition.


----------

